# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Entrepeñas y Buendia, donde nace el trasvase

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Entrepeñas y Buendía, donde nace el Tajo-Segura

Mar, 5 Jun, 2007

El pasado sábado tuve la oportunidad de hacer una excursión que tenía pendiente hace ya algún tiempo. Y es que viviendo en Madrid y dedicándote al mundo del agua, es un pecado casi mortal no visitar el complejo de Entrepeñas y Buendía.

Llegar desde Madrid es muy sencillo. Hay que tomar la A-2 durante unos 54 km y luego (en la salida 55) la N-320 durante 45 km. hasta Sacedón. Justo antes de llegar a este pueblo, nos encontramos con el embalse de Entrepeñas. Impresiona mucho ver a un lado la inmensidad del embalse y al otro un empequeñecido Tajo.

La presa de Entrepeñas, construida sobre el río Tajo y con un volumen de embalse de 804 hectómetros cúbicos fue terminada en 1956.

La presa de Buendía sobre el río Guadiela (para llegar hay que tomar la CM-2000 durante unos 15 km.), con un volumen de embalse de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos, se terminó un año después, en 1957.

Los embalses son realmente espectaculares, no en vano se denominaron (pomposamente quizás) como el Mar de Castilla. Al menos su extensión y capacidad lo justifican.


Como bien sabeis, de aqui es de donde parte el trasvase Tajo-Segura (del que tantas veces hemos hablado  en este blog) hacia el Sureste español. Si quereis saber más sobre como se gestó y llevó a cabo este proyecto, os recomiendo esta página del CEDEX, en la cual se explica con todo detalle.

Para los que sois ingenieros, seguro que os gustará este histórico artículo de 1947, en el que se describen las obras de este macrocomplejo.

En cuanto a los usos recreativos, he de decir que me encontré bastante gente navegando:

o visitando la Ruta de las Caras en el embalse de Buendía:

Investigando un poco, he conocido una curiosa anécdota relativa al poblado de La Isabela, fundado por Fernando VII y la Reina Isabel de Braganza tras recuperar la salud en las termas del río Guadiela. El poblado fue engullido por el embalse de Buendía en 1955, pero aún hoy se puede ver cuando la sequía hace acto de presencia.

En resumen, la visita no me decepcionó lo más mínimo. Al contrario, me ratifico en que es imprescindible para conocer y entender este (para lo bueno y para lo malo) símbolo de la política hidráulica española del siglo XX.



Y aqui un enlace .pdf de la revista de obras publicas del año 1.947, donde se habla de los trabajos de la presa
http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/public/de...registro=16452
http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...oI_2784_01.pdf

Sumamente interesante, os lo garantizo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

